
Insiders Accused of Stealing Personal Data from Homeland Security - tareqak
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/28/us/politics/homeland-security-personal-data-software-stolen.html
======
tareqak
Techmeme summary: _New York Times: Sources: three DHS staff in inspector
general 's office stole computer system with 246K employees' details to build
and sell a knockoff system to other offices_

